# Choosing buck to AI



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I am planning on using AI in one of my does this year and I want to find a really nice buck. I am getting into color. Like dappled and spots but also red and black. 

Here is the doe I want to get AI'd. Do you have any ideas of a buck that would make nice kids with her?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well it depends on a few things....
How much are you willing to spend on semen? Do you have any idea what buck "type" you like? Etc etc etc.

I would most definitely choose a buck that makes up for some of the faults you think your doe has. 

There is a different thread where Crossroads boer goats has asked a similar question,some great info has been posted about some very nice colored bucks.

I will see if I can post the link to it from my cell phone for you.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/ai-boer-buck-suggestions-150625/

Not sure if the link is going to work or not


----------

